# Arnold-isms



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It looks like Arnold Schwarzenegger is going to be a goldmine of interesting and insightful quotes, in the fine tradition of Dan Quayle, Al Gore, and Geo. Bush II. I decided to post these quotes here instead of in "Popourri" because they are just too funny.

"From the time they get up in the morning and flush the toilet, they're taxed. Then they
go and get a cup of coffee, and they're taxed. This goes on all day long. Tax, tax, tax."

"Pumping iron is a great feeling...like coming, but coming continuously."

"We have such a great state; there's no reason why we are in the state we are in today"

"I am trained to get along with Democrats"

"We have to make sure everyone in California has a great job. A fantastic job!"

"It's the most difficult [decision] I've made in my entire life, except the one I made in 1978 when I decided to get a bikini wax."

Finally, when asked if he would provide details on budget cuts: "The public doesn't care about figures"


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, I'm now off to Pump Iron. ... continuously.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey , The man could not speak a bit of English when he came to America. He's not perfect but who is? The thing about Quayle was the spelling thing. Remember the kid spelled a word and Dan said it was wrong , But the truth was the Teacher had spelled the word wrong on the cue card for Dan. He knew the correct spelling and the Kid has spelled it correct but according to the teacher it was wrong. The press never told you that did they? Bottom line was Dan and the kid was correct , The teacher was wrong.


----------

